# frequency of water changes



## Nick16 (25 Dec 2014)

Hi all, just wondering if my lifestyle will actually suit my tank setup before i go ahead. 

Always did 50% weekly on a high tec planted, but did 50% every 2 weeks on a malawi cichlid and it was ok. 

Im planning on a 450 litre low tech setup sparsley planted with liquid ferts and co2 - small amounts daily. 
Filtered by 2 tetratec 1200s. 

Stocking likely to be - denisonii barbs and a dither fish like cardinals or harlequins. 

What do you guys rekon for frequency of water changes? Weekly or 2 weeks? 

Cheers


----------



## darren636 (25 Dec 2014)

Weekly is better than fortnightly.
Daily is better than weekly.
At least 10% per week.


----------



## Jose (25 Dec 2014)

If it were low tech you could do once every few months. If you have CO2 (this is not low tech) then once a weak 50% and if light is low then maybe once every two weeks or even once a month. Basically it should be in proportion to how hast your plants are growing.


----------



## Nick16 (25 Dec 2014)

Im aiming for slow growth, 
Lighting will be 5x54w T5, but i will likely just use 2 bulbs. 108w over 110 US gallons. 
The depth of the tank makes it tricky to get lighting right. 
I have a pressurised co2 FE setup but would rather not use it, and save it for a 60cm setup at a later date. 

A water change on week 1 of 15% and then a 50% on week 2 is possible, but id rather keep the WC fuss to a single one. 

Cheers guys


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Dec 2014)

To be frank with low plant biomass I'd still go with a substantial weekly water change to be on the safe side...but the bigger the tank the more stable the conditions. I think with care you'll soon find your own optimum anyway. My major motivation for a water change is the build up of surface biofilm, and GSA on slow growing plants like Anubias. I'm sure Big Tom, Ed, or Alastair will have more to add.


----------



## Nick16 (26 Dec 2014)

Yeah i agree, i will have 1 of the 2 filters cycled and will intially only add a few dither fish. 450 litres is a reasonable size, but im thinkingni might have to do a 15% on one week just to tide me over. 
Because im dosing liquid co2 i can get away with better surface adjitation to keep the film at bay


----------



## darren636 (26 Dec 2014)

Nick16 said:


> Yeah i agree, i will have 1 of the 2 filters cycled and will intially only add a few dither fish. 450 litres is a reasonable size, but im thinkingni might have to do a 15% on one week just to tide me over.
> Because im dosing liquid co2 i can get away with better surface adjitation to keep the film at bay


Liquid co2 demands bigger water changes.


----------



## bajiaz (26 Dec 2014)

if does not inconvinience you why not do a 30-50% waterchange every week. you would be able to get away with a few skipped waterchanges if you have a decent and consistent regime. I do my waterchanges on sunday before watching football. Takes max 30mins


----------



## Nick16 (26 Dec 2014)

Unfortunately i havent got the time to do them every week, hence why im considering actually being able to continue with the setup. 
I might just sell up and get a 60cm to do a W/C in 15 mins


----------



## drodgers (26 Dec 2014)

I can't get away with big weekly on my big tank.. I need to do 50 percent. Weekly and I use h2o2 spay to keep the film done during the week.


----------



## parotet (26 Dec 2014)

drodgers said:


> I can't get away with big weekly on my big tank.. I need to do 50 percent. Weekly and I use h2o2 spay to keep the film done during the week.


H2O2 spray? I saw on YouTube a guy who explains it is his 'secret weapon' but for fighting algae. Do you use it for surface scum? Any side effect? I've read you have to be careful with that stuff...
I just use paper towels to get rid of it. Eheim skimmer is a nice piece of equipment but my tanks are small to add more things and for the moment paper towels seem to work 

Jordi


----------



## Jose (26 Dec 2014)

People getting surface scum should have more surface agitation and maybe do more water changes.


----------



## pepedopolous (26 Dec 2014)

I found that surface scum turns to surface _foam_ with agitation! So get a skimming device.

P


----------



## parotet (26 Dec 2014)

Jose said:


> People getting surface scum should have more surface agitation and maybe do more water changes.


Yes, nice rippling and 2 wc a week works fine for me. Foam (not really foam but something like a thin bubble layer in some parts) is only a problem when I'm out for a long time 

Jordi


----------



## drodgers (27 Dec 2014)

parotet said:


> H2O2 spray? I saw on YouTube a guy who explains it is his 'secret weapon' but for fighting algae. Do you use it for surface scum? Any side effect? I've read you have to be careful with that stuff...
> I just use paper towels to get rid of it. Eheim skimmer is a nice piece of equipment but my tanks are small to add more things and for the moment paper towels seem to work
> 
> Jordi


no problems at all . I dont get to liberal with it just enough to coat the surface.


----------



## Frenchi (30 Dec 2014)

Just to help you out on a large 50% water change .. I do mine in no time at all .. My tank is on 250 litre but I change 100 litre every week .. I bought a 200 litre water butt I add 5ml of seachem prime plonk it in my front room where I have 3 tanks 250 litre, 85 litre and a 55litre .. I fill the water butt in the room via a hose pipe to desired temperature 25c or 24.5 to be a bit OCD . I use a pond pump that I use just for this job 2500lph a 2" waste pipe at the window ( removable) empty 50% or near as from every tank .. Then I drop the pump into the water butt then refill the tanks all done in the space of 45mins .. That doesn't include maintenance though but I do that as and when through the week  hope this helps  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick16 (30 Dec 2014)

I change 200 litres in about an hour with a combination of pumps, its not the time factor that an indiviual water change takes, its physically not being at home to do them thay is my issue. I cannot guarantee that i will be home every weekend in order to do one (weekdays is a no go) and there isnt anyone in my house able to do them for me. 

However if i switch to a 60cm tank of about 90 litres roughly there is someone who is willing to at least change 1 bucketful (15 litres) for me which is about 15% which will tide me over. 

This is why i am selling my tank in the classifieds section as i cannot maintain any future scapes to a level im happy with.


----------

